# Starwood Forum Acronyms/Resorts/etc.- updated 12/23/07



## DavidnRobin (Dec 19, 2007)

SVO – Starwood Vacation Ownership
SVN – Starwood Vacation Network
SPG – Starwood Preferred Guest
VOI – Vacation Ownership Interval
MF – Maintenance Fee
ROFR – Right of First Refusal
TS – Timeshare
SO – StarOption
SP – StarPoint
LO – Lock Off (Lock Out)
OF – Ocean Front
OV – Ocean View
IV – Island View
II – Interval International
EY – Every Year
EOY – Every Other Year
HOA – Home Owners Association
OM – Owners Manual
MSC - MyStarCentral
M – SVN Mandatory Resort
V – SVN Voluntary Resort
Dlx – Deluxe
Prem – Premium
Plat – Platinum
Gld – Gold
Slvr – Silver
3* – 3-Star Elite (159K SOs)
4* – 4-Star Elite (359K SOs)
5* – 5-Star Elite (559K SOs)

SVN Mandatory SVO Resorts
WKORV – Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas (Lahaina, Maui, HI)
WKORVN, WKORV-N – Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas – North (Lahaina, Maui, HI)
WKV – Westin Kierland Villas (Scottsdale, AZ)
WSJ, WSJ-VG – Westin St. John, Virgin Grand (Great Cruz Bay, St. John, USVI)
HRA – Harborside Resort at Atlantis (Paradise Island, Bahamas)
SVV, VV – Sheraton Vistana Village (Orlando, FL)

SVN Voluntary SVO Resorts
WMH – Westin Mission Hills (Rancho Mirage, CA)
SDO – Sheraton Desert Oasis (Scottsdale, AZ)
SVR, VR – Sheraton Vistana Resort (Orlando, FL)
SMV – Sheraton Mountain Vista (Avon, CO)
SBP – Sheraton Broadway Plantation (Myrtle Beach, SC)
SPGA – Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort (Port St. Lucie, FL)
LT – Lakeside Terrace (Avon, CO)
VCC – Villas of Cave Creek (Cave Creek, AZ)
WLR – Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort (Cancun, Mexico)
WPORV – Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas (Princeville, Kauai, HI)

SVO Resorts Under-Construction (Dec, 2007) – SVN Voluntary
WSJ-BV – Westin St. John, Bay View (Great Cruz Bay, St. John, USVI)
WDW – Westin Desert Willow (Palm Desert, CA)
VV-A – Sheraton Vistana Village, Amelia Phase (Orlando, FL)
WAV – Westin Aruba Ocean Villas (Palm Beach, Aruba) - _indefinitely on hold_

Non-SVN SVO Resorts
VBC – Vistana's Beach Club (Jensen Beach, FL)


----------



## Maui_ed (Oct 16, 2008)

David, this is an excellent resource for newcomers like me.  Can you update it sometime, particularly with respect to the status of new properties?  I read in a recent post that the development for Aruba was canceled earlier this year and I know that Cancun and Princeville are now open for business.  Westin Desert Willow is selling right now and will have availability in 2010, I believe.

The points requirements for 5-star elite just recently changed as well.


----------



## Tfleming675 (Aug 21, 2011)

Any idea what new resorts are in the works?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2011)

Tfleming675 said:


> Any idea what new resorts are in the works?



None, right now - they already own the Maui land and have permits, but in this economy, they are having trouble selling what they already have.


----------



## tomboyblu (May 19, 2013)

I thought there were only 5 Mandatory Resorts...good to know


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2013)

tomboyblu said:


> I thought there were only 5 Mandatory Resorts...good to know



WKORV & WKORVN are on the same property, but are sold separately (different phases of the same resort.)


----------



## maph (May 20, 2013)

Requirement for 5* has been bumped up to 649k SOs.


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2013)

Please note that the referenced thread is from 2007.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 20, 2013)

*Updated Acronyms (May 2013)*

OK - since this thread got bumped up - update of Acronyms (and info)...  Please feel free to add any that I am missing (or let me know and I will add).

SVO – Starwood Vacation Ownership
SVN – Starwood Vacation Network (TS exchange system for SVO)
SPG – Starwood Preferred Guest
SW, *W - Starwood
TS – Timeshare
VOI – Vacation Ownership Interval (aka TS week)
MF – Maintenance Fee
ROFR – Right of First Refusal
SO – StarOptions (for SVO resorts; also called Staroption points)
SP – StarPoints (for SPG Hotels)
LO – Lock Off (Lock Out)
OF – Ocean Front [for WKORV B2 and B3: OFD = OF Deluxe (corner villas, n=24), and OFC = OF Center (center villas, n=12)]
OV – Ocean View
IV – Island View
II – Interval International (TS exchange company)
RCI - Resort Condominiums International (TS exchange company)
SFX - San Francisco Exchange Company (TS exchange company)
EY – Every Year
EOY – Every Other Year (EOYe = even years, EOYo = odd years)
HOA – Home Owners Association
OM – Owners Manual (CCRs for SVO and SVN)
MSC - MyStarCentral
M – SVN Mandatory Resort
V – SVN Voluntary Resort
Dlx – Deluxe Villa
Prem – Premium Villa
Plat – Platinum week/season
Gld – Gold week/season
Slvr – Silver week/season
3* – 3-Star Elite Status for SVO/SVN (159K SOs)
4* – 4-Star Elite Status for SVO/SVN (359K SOs)
5* – 5-Star Elite Status for SVO/SVN (649K SOs) - increased from 559K a few years ago
SPG Gold - Gold Status for SPG
SPG Plat - Platinum Status for SPG
PFL - SPG Platinum Status for Life

SVN Mandatory SVO Resorts
WKORV, WKORV-S – Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas - South Resort(Lahaina, Maui, HI)
WKORV-N – Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas North – North Resort (Lahaina, Maui, HI)
WKV – Westin Kierland Villas (Scottsdale, AZ)
WSJ-VG – Westin St. John, Virgin Grand Phase {Hillside} (Great Cruz Bay, St. John, USVI)
HRA – Harborside Resort at Atlantis (Paradise Island, Bahamas)
SVV – Sheraton Vistana Villages (Orlando, FL) - all phases except Amelia and St Augustine Phases

SVN Voluntary SVO Resorts
WMH – Westin Mission Hills (Rancho Mirage, CA)
SDO – Sheraton Desert Oasis (Scottsdale, AZ)
SVR – Sheraton Vistana Resort (Orlando, FL)
SMV – Sheraton Mountain Vista (Avon, CO)
SBP – Sheraton Broadway Plantation (Myrtle Beach, SC)
SPGA – Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort (Port St. Lucie, FL)
LT – Lakeside Terrace (Avon, CO)
WLR – Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort (Cancun, Mexico)
WPORV – Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas (Princeville, Kauai, HI)
WSJ-BV – Westin St. John, Bay View Phase (Great Cruz Bay, St. John, USVI)
WDW – Westin Desert Willow (Palm Desert, CA)
SVV – Sheraton Vistana Village, Amelia and St Augustine Phases (Orlando, FL)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 9, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> OK - since this thread got bumped up - update of Acronyms (and info)...  Please feel free to add any that I am missing (or let me know and I will add).
> 
> SVO – Starwood Vacation Ownership
> SVN – Starwood Vacation Network (TS exchange system for SVO)
> ...



This list is amazing for a newbie like me.  Thanks for helping me find it


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> This list is amazing for a newbie like me.  Thanks for helping me find it



You will find all the Starwood resources in the Stickies at the top of the Starwood forum.


----------



## aus (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks OP. Great post.
It's probably better to just update the original post instead of dong updates that can get lost in a thread. IMO.

Could someone explain what a Mandatory is vs. a Voluntary is?
Thanks!


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Aug 24, 2017)

aus said:


> Thanks OP. Great post.
> It's probably better to just update the original post instead of dong updates that can get lost in a thread. IMO.
> 
> Could someone explain what a Mandatory is vs. a Voluntary is?
> Thanks!



See here:-

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...-to-timesharing-or-starwood-start-here.63224/


----------



## aus (Aug 25, 2017)

ROFR? Is it some kind of buy back from Starwood?


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Aug 25, 2017)

It's not a general buy back program but when properties (not sure if applies to all resorts) are put up for resale and receive an offer that is accepted, Starwood then have the right of first refusal to match that offer and take the property back into their inventory. That's why buyers, particularly of the premium properties, have an anxious wait to see if Starwood will exercise their ROFR.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey David-

Your acronym list is an assume tool and I know I appreciated it when I was learning "the system". 

If you have time, can you update the list to include Westin Los Cabos, WSJ - CV & SB, Nanea, Riverfront Mountain, Vistana Beach Club & Sheraton Steamboat Springs.  Maybe add the Puerto Vallarta and Sheraton Kauai too. 

TIA, Gina


----------

